# Very odd PANA IL straight side Coca-Cola



## Uncle_Jarvis (Feb 5, 2013)

Hey folks ..  

 I managed to find this supposedly very Rare ss Coke and was wondering if anyone knew more about these. I'm aware any sort of Pana IL ss Coke will bring in big $$ but this one is a "ribbon series" variant. I have another from Centralia IL and both of these bottles have the date 28 on the heel. Some say these are error bottles and "unlisted" in the Porter book but I never seem to find what the true story behind these are.  Also how many other towns from IL cone in this scripted series. 

 If anyone can help or know additional info on these it would be much appreciated. I always like to understand exactly whats in my collection and the history behind it. 



















 Thanks


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Feb 5, 2013)

UJ ~

 Cool bottle. I couldn't find anything specific to your ribbon variant, but I did find this ...

 Ebay ~ March 2012 ~ Amber Bottle ~ Sold $3,851.99

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pana-Ill-Straight-Sided-Amber-Coca-Cola-Bottle-Rare-F-J-Weber-/120871472173?nma=true&si=NxypqzI%252BB6353iA0jiAivc6gb00%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

 History:

 "In 1910 ...  Mr. Hayes bought the Pana territory from a Mr. Billy Weber". 

 http://www2.wsiu.org/outreach2/history/cocacola/hist9.html


----------



## Uncle_Jarvis (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks Bob .. . 

 I was informed that Pana IL and Paris IL are the most valuable straight side cokes from IL but this one seems to be an oddball since this was made in the hobbleskirt era.  One of my collector friends just informed me that this Pana IL bottle I have is one of 3 known examples to exist. One resides in Bill Porters collection. 

 After a bit of scrounging I found the same bottle in this video on the 1:55 mark  . .. I'm not sure but this video may be of Porter's amazing collection 
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJOIOIavov4


 Very interesting history indeed ..  I see the mention of Centralia IL also .. 

 So this one was bottled under Herbert Thompson in 1927 . I assuming these were all hobbleskirt bottles so this being a straight side from 1928 is quite intriguing. 


 Thanks for the help so far. .  []

 -Dave


----------



## AlexD (Feb 5, 2013)

That's awesome! I just sold one of the Vandelia's models. The ribbon has got to be one of my favorites.


----------



## Uncle_Jarvis (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks..  Yes. I have actually seen about 4-5 Vandelia ribbon ss Cokes on Ebay. I'm told that is the most common town in the series but still don't know much else. There is one on Ebay for $499 with two other non Coke bottles from the same town. 

 I know the main topic is about the Pana IL but figuring out these ribbon variants is just as important. I don't really care about the perceived value just history and such. 

 Since this is relevant , here is my Centralia IL ribbon . Look at the heel . it reads 12 - 01 - 28   soo This leads me to believe its a Christmas/holiday edition of some sort..   I'm still skeptical if these actually held the Coca-Cola product though. ?? [&:]











 .

 .
 .


----------

